# $3 Walmart Brand carbon arrows



## rlp1100 (Jun 27, 2006)

At my Wal Mart the box does say Carbon Express on it,just seen them yesterday.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I never even thought to look at the box. They look like a good practice arrow, so if you loose one you're only out of $3.


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

Man I wish the walmarts around here sold archery supplies. I could use some $3 practice arrows instead of ruining $10 eastons.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

I looked at them to shoot with my recurve and they dont even list the spine on them...:doh:


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Good question saw some today in 31 & 29" and figured some brand of CE. They should post some spine or draw weight restriction for safety purposes though.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I work at a Wal-Mart and they are Carbon Express, that is all we carry. I would not suggest using them in anything over 50lbs, in fact don't use them at all. spend another $1 and buy the wolverines that have spine listed on them!


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep they're carbon express. the ones here are Carbon Express Wolverines, and some other animal names.


----------



## MastaMarksman (May 29, 2010)

J.C. said:


> I looked at them to shoot with my recurve and they dont even list the spine on them...:doh:


I was wondering when someone was going to mention this!

I too looked at these arrows, and I flipped the box over, spun it around, and looked inside it trying to find a spine, and it shows NOTHING..

It makes me wonder if they arn't just all the 2nds or 3rds run-off's that didn't make spec, and are of mixed spine weights.

-Masta


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

I would avoid any arrow that has bar codes printed right on them - made to be sold one at a time and not by the dozen - quality will be sub-par at best.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

DO NOT USE THESE

So I was outside shooting my sisters 15 lb recurve, and I thought I would try out some of those cheapo walmart arrows I got to practice with. So I was using the snow to hold them in place on the ground, and I pick one up and tap it lightly on the tree to jar the snow off....and it snaps in half...I think this is odd, but it must be a crappy arrow, so I pick another one up and shoot it out of my sisters 15 lb recurve and of course when it hits the target it snaps in half....If I was shooting this out of my 60 lb compound...I would have an arrow through my hand.

So the next day I take them back to wally world and get a full refund.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

wsbark01 said:


> I work at a Wal-Mart and they are Carbon Express, that is all we carry. I would not suggest using them in anything over 50lbs, in fact don't use them at all. spend another $1 and buy the wolverines that have spine listed on them!


I have to agree with that. Wolverine arrows are made by Carbon Express and are basically Carbon Express Terminators renamed. I have personally shot these arrows, and they have excellent accuracy. After reading the other comments, I guess I wouldn't use the $3 arrows either, and would go with the Wolverines instead.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

A buddy of mine purchased a bunch of Walmart arrows on clearance for $1 each. He was excited to get such a good deal. I told him that the arrows were probably CE seconds or worse and that I would not shoot them. Well, he didn't hear a word that I was telling him. About a week later, he was at the range shooting his bargain arrows when an arrow broke at the shoot and his bow exploded as well! The next time that I saw him at the range, he had a new bow, and was shooting better arrows.
Lesson learned: $1 arrow+$800 bow+ hard head= DISASTER!


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

Buksknr53 said:


> Lesson learned: $1 arrow+$800 bow+ hard head= DISASTER!


very good advice. it can be easy to play cheapo in economic times like this. but running the risk of not using quality equipment can be potentially dangerous to you and your bow. spend the extra money it takes to use a quality arrow that is spined correctly for your setup.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

HoytPA said:


> very good advice. it can be easy to play cheapo in economic times like this. but running the risk of not using quality equipment can be potentially dangerous to you and your bow. spend the extra money it takes to use a quality arrow that is spined correctly for your setup.


Yeah, with the wrong arrow, especially if it's too light, your bow probably will end up with issues.


----------



## Dean W (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL, Walmart arrows. Someone in china???


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I went by Wal-Mart a little while ago and looked at the arrows. Most were Carbon Express OK but I don't know if I'd try them in my bows. Pro shop only for me.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I got some of those Walmart Wolverines awhile back for stump shooting. They were OK for that purpose - are good enough for minute-of-paper-plate accuracy at 25 yards.


----------



## Followthehollow (Jul 12, 2010)

The wolverines are decent for 4$ a piece. I bought a dozen to mess around and they've been fine, not too terrible on the accuracy either. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Followthehollow said:


> The wolverines are decent for 4$ a piece. I bought a dozen to mess around and they've been fine, not too terrible on the accuracy either. Not great, but not bad.


At least it gives you something to shoot at objects you don't want to shoot a $10.00 arrow at.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

wsbark01 said:


> in fact don't use them at all.





Hope the boss aint reading this..:mg:


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Dean W said:


> LOL, Walmart arrows. Someone in china???




Yeah. Probably some communist sweatshop ran by child slave labor.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

ive shot them they are tought only down side is not fast


----------



## Followthehollow (Jul 12, 2010)

rembrandt said:


> At least it gives you something to shoot at objects you don't want to shoot a $10.00 arrow at.


That is exactly what I've been using them for. Bowfishin in a creek without a real fishing rig lol


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me that people will buy by price, and not quality. That's not saying that you have to have the best of everything, but being a cheapskate usually winds up costing you more money in the end. JMHO


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> At least it gives you something to shoot at objects you don't want to shoot a $10.00 arrow at.


lol.. first thing that came to mind was a yote... HAHAHA


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

MastaMarksman said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to mention this!
> 
> I too looked at these arrows, and I flipped the box over, spun it around, and looked inside it trying to find a spine, and it shows NOTHING..
> 
> ...












We have a winner!!!! More like 5ths or 6ths:mg:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone know who makes the $3 ea. Walmart brand carbon arrows? To me it looks like Carbon Express makes them, but I just was wondering if anyone knew for sure.
> Thanks, Deer Eliminator


The $3 arrows in the *blue boxes *are by Allen Archery.....so says my friend in the store.

I bought (3). Their weights are: 340, 335, 330. 

Another friend bought some and the weights were as low as 317 grains.

I will not buy any more of these. I will get the CE Wolverine when they get on clearance in Nov.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I bought around 2 dozen of the wolverines for a $1-2 each on clearance. I put field tips on them and let the kids in the neighborhood have them to shoot with out of their bows. Now understand that these kids are in elementary and middle school and shooting bows 40# and below. They have only broken 3 so far, and thats when they missed my bag target and hit the metal fence posts the target is hanging on. I get a kick out of watching them. I wouldn't recommend the cheaper ones for anything else but low dw bows. You should have seen what they were using before. A buffet of anything and everything that their parents/friends didn't want anymore. Some were duck-taped, electrical taped, splintered, you name it. Nothing matched, and most were shooting off the shelf, as they didn't have rests, sights, etc. I usually buy everything archery related that wal-mart puts on clearance. These kids now have decent rests, ok sights, arrows, practice points, targets, etc. It really didn't cost me much either, but the rewards from watching them have so much fun is worth every penny. They really keep me busy fletching their arrows- Most from missing the target and tunneling under the grass, but a few have been shot ragged by the field tips.
Sometimes I buy the Terminators or Terminator lights if they have any left to clearance. These make decent hunting arrows for the older kids.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I built some GT Expeditions (crested even) with inserts/85gr GT EZ Pull points, 3" feathers, Unibushings and G-nocks. Less than $6 a piece and they're 10X the arrow the $3 WalMart arrows are (not to mention the dozen are weight matched). Spend a little more and get a lot more in return. Adding the cost of points to the cheapos means you're only going to save about $12 or so dozen anyway. No big savings there, huh?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I guess it really doesn't matter what equipment we all use, it just matters that we enjoy the sport of archery.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Deer Eliminator said:


> I guess it really doesn't matter what equipment we all use, it just matters that we enjoy the sport of archery.


Sure. I agree that we should just enjoy it. But safely. 

Did you see the Terminator Light 6075s there? I don't think it'd be very safe to shoot those from a 75# bow, which the labeling does seem to imply. Anybody know what the spine is on those? GT 5575s, for instance, aren't too safe to shoot from a modern 75# bow, but we know they have a .400" spine. 

Then there is the big weight discrepancy issue. Man, the arrows matching in weight and spine are going to produce better accuracy/consistency results than any bow tuning will. :mg:


----------



## kaj4 (Mar 27, 2010)

*3$ walmart arrows*

I bought a 2 dozen of them i used them for extra tent poles in my Coleman dome tent


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Buster of Xs said:


> Sure. I agree that we should just enjoy it. But safely.
> 
> Did you see the Terminator Light 6075s there? I don't think it'd be very safe to shoot those from a 75# bow, which the labeling does seem to imply. Anybody know what the spine is on those? GT 5575s, for instance, aren't too safe to shoot from a modern 75# bow, but we know they have a .400" spine.
> 
> Then there is the big weight discrepancy issue. Man, the arrows matching in weight and spine are going to produce better accuracy/consistency results than any bow tuning will. :mg:


I have to agree with you there. I wouldn't use the Terminators with a 75lb. bow either, and arrows matching in weight and spine definitely improve accuracy and consistency. I don't think that Carbon Express arrows are factory seconds or thirds though, because they would be unsafe to shoot.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

no.1 BigMan said:


> Hope the boss aint reading this..:mg:


Haha thats to funny


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

I just have a hard time understanding spending large $ on a bow and being tight on arrows.
Really, how many do you lose?


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a buddy who shoots the walmart arrows and has for years. He will buy the 5 or 6 dollar arrows on clearance for a couple of bucks at the end of the year. Hes a good 3d shooter and kills his deer every year. 
I dont think they are that bad of an arrow. If your pro shop bought 5 million cx arrows, just think of the price they could sell them at.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I shoot them out of my old bear whitetail ii at small game...etc, wouldn't trust them out of my xpb though


----------



## BDUAres (Sep 16, 2010)

I bought 6 of these $3 arrows at Walmart, in 31 inch length, and put some 100 grain field points on them. The shafts themselves averaged 330-340 grains without the points.

I took them out to my range, and shot the 6 several times with 2 bows: a 60# Fred Bear Whitetail Hunter, and an 80# Falcon Archery Golden Eagle. "Just in case", I wore a full arm length heavy leather sleeve, and safety glasses.

The arrows flew fine with either bow, no damage to the shafts or the bow limbs, but these are vintage "old skool" seasoned bows, and no where near as "fast" shooting as the newer bows out there today.

They are made by Allen Archery, model 90531, as written on the bar code on the shaft, and are rated at 50-70#. They sell elsewhere for $5

http://www.brazilianguns.thegunsource.com/item/131173_Allen_Archery_Allen_90531_Adult_Carbon_.aspx


----------



## paul l. (Nov 17, 2008)

Shoot them if you know what you are risking and accept the risk. Last time I checked the Wal mart arrows were $6.00 each, or $72.00 per dozen and only were available in 29 and 31 inch lengths. Seems like for a few bucks more, you can get a dozen known spine quality arrows cut to your specified length. I am not sure Wal mart always has the "best" price. Just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

for $5.00 each you can buy CX Predators in my store, cut to your perfect length. Pretty sure they are better than the 3-4.00 ones at Walmart?


----------



## NCDon (Feb 17, 2010)

Just the facts...
$3 per arrow at Mooresville NC Walmart. 
$1.97 for 12 field tips. 
$9.97 for 3 broadheads. 
You can't complain about their Tech Support - they don't have any.

I don't use Walmart sold Archery Equipment but I do use the camo clothes they sell.

About Archery product quality overall - All manufactureers have issues. Followed AT long enough to see all of the high end suppliers bashed for good reason. I don't ever forsee quality to be 100% safe. Until the day it becomes 100% safe I'll have to settle for almost safe.


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

The 29" arrows a Allen arrows rated at 55-70#. I have been shooting them at 65lbs all summer for practice arrows and haven't had any problems. I check them for cracks after every shot just like I do will all my arrows whether it be a 3.00$ or a 10$ arrow. They shoot decent out to about 40yds but after that I cant get them to group like my eastons do.
If they are rated at 55 to 70 lbs why wouldnt they be safe as long as you shoot with in the weight range. Also why would wal-mart sell these arrows with no info about them if someone got hurt because of one of these arrows even if it was the person fault it is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## stringpeep (Oct 12, 2010)

I use the "cheap" $3 arrows from Wal-Mart in my 62lb bow. I use 31" arrows. They work fine. Actually, they work better than some more expensive arrows I have bought in the past. They seem to group better w/ 100grain plus broadheads. Anything lighter and they seem to not group as well. I have killed 2 deer all ready this year w/ nothing but "cheap" $3 wal-mart arrows and $9 (per 3-pack) broadheads. No wounded deer: both were total pass-thrus' at 18 and 27yds. The only thing with the Broadheads is that you never get to re-sharpen and re-use them after a kill b/c they break. No prob w/ that here: Ill pay $3 for a deer on the ground anyday... Happy hunting.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

they are made by allen


----------



## Griz34 (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought some, but only use them to shoot at squirrels, rabbits and other vermin. I also buy these for my son to shoot, I just cut them down to his length and they work great for him, but they aren't very durable.


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

not sure if i already responded... i thought i did, but didn't find my post. anyways, i used it (29") with my Omen. Groups awesome even at 70 yards.. Gonna test them out in the woods. I'm sure they will do fine. They almost feel like a 400 spine..maybe slightly stiffer. 

First time i bought some, i shot several through papers and got a clean tear.


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

Jonny Boy said:


> DO NOT USE THESE
> 
> So I was outside shooting my sisters 15 lb recurve, and I thought I would try out some of those cheapo walmart arrows I got to practice with. So I was using the snow to hold them in place on the ground, and I pick one up and tap it lightly on the tree to jar the snow off....and it snaps in half...I think this is odd, but it must be a crappy arrow, so I pick another one up and shoot it out of my sisters 15 lb recurve and of course when it hits the target it snaps in half....If I was shooting this out of my 60 lb compound...I would have an arrow through my hand.
> 
> So the next day I take them back to wally world and get a full refund.


FAIL. You sure you were not using the fiber glass arrows? LOL! I bought several and have shot them using my Omen and they're all good after 20-30 shots from 10-70yards


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

I would recommend staying away from the $3 Allen arrows @ Wal-Mart. However, I switched to the $4 Wolverine arrows from Wal-Mart.....got sick of paying high dollar for arrows. Wolverines are made by Carbon Express...they are made in Korea just like the CX Mayhems that I was shooting this summer.....no difference in accuracy..Cant wait till they go on sale so I pick up a few dozen. 

20 yard group w/ the Wolverine arrows










Here is 80 lb. sow that did not know that she was smoked by a Wal-Mart $4.00 Wolverine arrow


----------



## commander_24 (Oct 5, 2010)

i was in the bow shop on saturday and he said the wal mart arrows are carbon express and they are quality arrows. the only problem we have had so far is its like they are 2nd hand arrows. Out of 4 atleast one of them will crack on impact of the target. but spend $12 and get 3 shootable arrows i will take that for some target arrows.


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

I just picked up 15 Terminators from Walmart for $2 each on clearance. They had 30 of them for $5 each the previous week. I just didn't catch the sale in time or I would have bought all 30 at that price. I had purchased about 10 of them earlier in the year for $5 each. I shot them into the frozen ground at about 3 feet out of a 70# Outback just to see what they would do and they held up fine. Shot them into bag targets for weeks, maybe 200-300 shots on each arrow, banging into each other pretty hard at 20 yards (they were often touching at this distance). Robin Hooded 2 of them at 20 in the span of about 2 months. Shot one through the side of another when the first one had turned the bag on impact. Lost one. The only issue that I have with these arrows at all is that the vanes come off every so often when you shoot them through a worn out bag target. If the 15 I have now last until they get more in next year, I will hopefully get them at $2 on clearance again and maybe get a full 2-3 dozen. I am pretty rough on arrows. When I cut them to my length, they weigh right at 394 +/- 1gr. Perfect hunting weight as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump.. I bought 24 of these for practice, along with 3 of their haymaker Broadheads, at 50 yards I'm good. I did replace the mocks with Easton s nocks. the factory ones kept getting stuck on the string.


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

These would probably be fine for a kids bow (like a Bear Brave) but I wouldn't trust them in anything that didn't come with fiberglass or plastic arrows.


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

my local archery shop has some for about 40$ a dozen. they make great squirrel and bird arrows. I wouldn't buy the walmart ones to shoot in a compound.


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey yall.. Moved up from my Allen to the CX terminators hunters. They're THE SAME EXACT ARROW as the Piledriver, sans nock collars. I hit a 1.5 inch target 4 out 5 with them at 20 yards. They're heavy, and very durable.. I've shot them through plywood, and didn't even chip the finish..


----------



## PettyBowright (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm satisfied now, the Allen eliminators I picked up on clearance move outta my martin a lot faster than my piledrivers and speed freaks. I did lose the nocks on the first shot though, replacable. And the broadheads for 11$ a 3 pak work fine too.


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought a 6 pack of Easton Carbon Raiders 400 grain cut to my length with inserts for $31.50 at Dicks. That's $5.25 per arrow plus around $6 or so for a dozen field points. They have worked great so far. I just don't think I would trust anything from Walmart like that.


----------



## North Park (Jan 14, 2014)

rembrandt said:


> At least it gives you something to shoot at objects you don't want to shoot a $10.00 arrow at.


Like the local herd of feral cats. I'd love some $3 arrows for some cat practice.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I have yet to see any archery supplies at my local WalMart. I agree, it would be nice to have some cheap practice arrows, or even a reliable set of back-up arrows if the need ever called for it.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

I wonder if I can look these arrows up online and get the weight and length specs and have them delievered? I also have to wonder if the tips are removable?


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

rlp1100 said:


> At my Wal Mart the box does say Carbon Express on it,just seen them yesterday.


Makes sense, Wal-Mart sells a lot of cheap, Korean-made crap.


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

At my Walmart they have carbon express thunderstorms 
Don't know what the spine is 
But they would make a good arrow to destroy at minimal cost


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

OK, I tried to find these wonderfully priced projectiles online and came up empty. If anyone has a link I would be thankful.


----------



## LVArcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Revvv said:


> OK, I tried to find these wonderfully priced projectiles online and came up empty. If anyone has a link I would be thankful.


Clearance price is instore only.


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Dean W said:


> LOL, Walmart arrows. Someone in china???


















Actually Korea


----------



## smitty_d_09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I picked up 3 of the wally world CE's (like $3.50 a pop). They said they were rated for 70lb bows, but I have yet to shoot them. Figured they'd be good enough for the random rabbit or squirrel that walks by my stand. I'll have to fling a few before I take em out.


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

I have found out multiple times cheaper is not better, my dad was a bargain shopper when I grew up. He bought us Cabelas carbon stalker xt arrows for hunting and shooting as I grew up. )49.98 a dozen. Then I tried some carbon express maxima s I could use the same bow and arrows cut to the same length and tip weight. There was at least a 2" difference in groups at 20 yards. My dad shot the cheaper arrows until I upgraded to acc pro hunters and have him the carbon express now he shoots better than he ever has


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

If you can actually determine the spine and cut them properly to your setup, they will tune. They aren't the best quality but like said before if you're stump shooting or hunting small game... why not?


----------



## OxMan80 (Jan 25, 2015)

I've seen these wal-mart arrows with their bent vanes and they seem pretty sketchy to me. I'll stick to letting my proshop build my easton aftermaths for $8 an arrow.


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

yakstone said:


> I just have a hard time understanding spending large $ on a bow and being tight on arrows.
> Really, how many do you lose?


^ +1 :thumbs_up


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

mathewsshooter9 said:


> ive shot them they are tought only down side is not fast


The arrow is as fast as your bow...


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dean W said:


> LOL, Walmart arrows. Someone in china???


No , korea....


----------



## water tech (Dec 16, 2013)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Does anyone know who makes the $3 ea. Walmart brand carbon arrows? To me it looks like Carbon Express makes them, but I just was wondering if anyone knew for sure.
> Thanks, Deer Eliminator


Who will cut them for you?


----------

